# Redear Spawn/ spawn areas



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

Two years ago I stocked our club pond with 4" redear sunfish. Last year I put some limestone gravel, 3/4-1" stuff, in some shallows. The area I was able to do wasn't that large. Two weeks ago we cleaned the pond. I ran the rake over the gravel spots until I could feel the gravel. 

Last Sunday I was looking at the pond. Some of the algae is back, but in one area over the gravel it wasn't covered so I could see. What I saw was redears spawning in that limestone. They had beds built and were guarding the nests. These redears were huge considering the time since I put them in. At least 7 inches long and fat. 

The reason I chose redears in the first place was that we had/have a thick detritus layer. We already had a great number of snails and mussels in the pond. I figured that the fully oxygenated bottom would grow a good bit of insects and worms, the primary food source for redears. This seems to hold true because when I pull an aerator it is covered by these small worms. Also, we had a good number of crayfish holes along the pond edges, these have greatly reduced. What I discovered in research is that crayfish are somewhat tolerant of low DO. I figure the young are getting killed off now since the DO is optimal all the way to the bottom. The redears, and small bass, should be smashing the small crayfish.

Most of our pond falls off fairly rapidly, except in two corners. There is an area about 60 feet long and 20-25 feet wide at its widest point that is like a shallow flat. the water is maybe 2-1/2 -3 feet deep before it drops off. On the opposite corner there is a much smaller area. 

Here's what I propose. I figure that this fall, late October or so, in those shallow areas we could lay in that stone about 2 inches thick. Next spring we could clean the areas, before the water is spawning temperature but after the aerators are in full operation. Simply rake it until I feel the stone. 

How do you think the fish will react?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

If you can lay a layer of geotextile, the gravel will be more usefull longer as it keeps the gravel seperated from the muck. Bank run or peagravel is what most recommend for spawing media. You might check the cost to have a slinger truck come out to haul and place if the pond can be driven to...it was only a few bucks a ton more when they did my place and they can place very accurately 20'-30' from the bank if needed. You're looking at about 11.5 tons of gravel (to cover a 60'x20' 2" deep, 9.25 YDS @ 2400lbs/YD)


----------

